# Rodanthe Pier was officially foreclosed on



## obxfisherman

First South Bank is the proud new owner as of 3/20.The Notice of Foreclosure can be found in the Dare County Register Of Deeds book 1892 page 107.


----------



## don brinson

It happened back in the early to mid 80's also if I remember right.My brother bought one of the old rental houses during the split then.


----------



## Drumdum

obxfisherman said:


> First South Bank is the proud new owner as of 3/20.The Notice of Foreclosure can be found in the Dare County Register Of Deeds book 1892 page 107.


 Hopefully to be re-opened,no matter who the owner...


----------



## sunburntspike

Drumdum said:


> Hopefully to be re-opened,no matter who the owner...


can't say much except it will be,if a permit here,a lot for parking there,and a few dots and crosses are done correctly.stay tuned,the ol' girls gonna live!


----------



## Drumdum

sunburntspike said:


> can't say much except it will be,if a permit here,a lot for parking there,and a few dots and crosses are done correctly.stay tuned,the ol' girls gonna live!


 Gary's expanding???


----------



## croaker

I hope so. That is my favorite pier. So much for my plans to become a planker again.


----------



## sunburntspike

Drumdum said:


> Gary's expanding???


LOL!!!he would probably be better off with alienating all the king fishermen from the end last year,but on a serious note my little birdy is chirpping just can't let the cat out of the bag yet


----------



## Drumdum

sunburntspike said:


> LOL!!!he would probably be better off with alienating all the king fishermen from the end last year,but on a serious note my little birdy is chirpping just can't let the cat out of the bag yet


 Heard a little scuttlbutt this evening.. Freind of mine,combined with some others may have a bid in for it... If so,it'd be great to see someone that actually cares about the pier actually own it....


----------



## sunburntspike

Drumdum said:


> Heard a little scuttlbutt this evening.. Freind of mine,combined with some others may have a bid in for it... If so,it'd be great to see someone that actually cares about the pier actually own it....


we have similar friends with good intentions


----------



## dialout

Any news


----------



## Smally

Maybe not a bad deal. The beach restrictions may breath new life into pier business.


----------



## ncsharkman

sunburntspike said:


> we have similar friends with good intentions


 Gee Sprocket, If you buy the pier can I Shark fish??? Can I "Pleeeeeaaaaasssse? I'm buyin the cupcakes!!!
Dave


----------



## Garboman

No Sharks in the Rodanthe area anymore 

Biggest Shark I ever saw at Rodanthe was a 30 foot Basking Shark that came right up to the pier one winter............I thought it was a Great White until he opened up his snout showing no dentures....Strange critters these Basking Sharks....

I had a Share based purchase plan in place over a DD's site but we lost our heading

$350 per share each share will have lifetime fishing access for free for shareholder and their immediate family members that accompany them out on the planks

Need 2980 more confirmed IPO participants to buy the Pier free and Clear

Sharking and King Fishing will be allowed and a new extension and Tee will be built with proceeds from IPO

(We were in talks about getting an "Adult Entertainment and on site liquor by the glass permit, but Dare County is not Las Vegas and that initiative failed)

So if you want buy in let me know and I will get my Attorney to set up an escrow account when we have enough pledges and I will tie up the property with an Option 
contract

This would be run as a cooperative with an elected board of supervisors (Not me, I just want to fish when I am down and be part of the silent majority)


----------



## sunburntspike

ncsharkman said:


> Gee Sprocket, If you buy the pier can I Shark fish??? Can I "Pleeeeeaaaaasssse? I'm buyin the cupcakes!!!
> Dave


dave you can guppy fish any pier i own,just as long as you always bring mrs.sharkman,cause we all know she out fishes the whole lot of us anyways.and the cupcakes are always appreciated with pier coffee of course!!


----------



## Samblam

Garboman said:


> No Sharks in the Rodanthe area anymore
> 
> Biggest Shark I ever saw at Rodanthe was a 30 foot Basking Shark that came right up to the pier one winter............I thought it was a Great White until he opened up his snout showing no dentures....Strange critters these Basking Sharks....
> 
> I had a Share based purchase plan in place over a DD's site but we lost our heading
> 
> $350 per share each share will have lifetime fishing access for free for shareholder and their immediate family members that accompany them out on the planks
> 
> Need 2980 more confirmed IPO participants to buy the Pier free and Clear
> 
> Sharking and King Fishing will be allowed and a new extension and Tee will be built with proceeds from IPO
> 
> (We were in talks about getting an "Adult Entertainment and on site liquor by the glass permit, but Dare County is not Las Vegas and that initiative failed)
> 
> So if you want buy in let me know and I will get my Attorney to set up an escrow account when we have enough pledges and I will tie up the property with an Option
> contract
> 
> This would be run as a cooperative with an elected board of supervisors (Not me, I just want to fish when I am down and be part of the silent majority)


this for real??


----------



## sunburntspike

Samblam said:


> this for real??


there is a real need for a sarcasm button on the internet


----------



## ncsharkman

sunburntspike said:


> there is a real need for a sarcasm button on the internet


 Eat another cupcake "sprocket"!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Garboman

"this for real?? "

It is not sarcasm, if 3000 people step up and wish to become a shareholder 
in the IPO I will tender a contract to the Bank for 900K and a reserve for pier repairs. We may have to agree to additional costs from the foreclosing bank to make their account whole, but I would rather try and rebuild a Tee and see about negotiating the Bank down in price.


The cost of a lifetime fishing pass is not much more than two years fishing passes

The non shareholders (general public) would pay for the property taxes and sale of fishing related items/snacks/beer would cover the costs of management. I would need to get quotes on hazard and replacement cost coverage. This pier has been knocked down many times due to its location.

I know about thirty people who have an interest, it is the other 2970 shareholders who are not yet identified and the funds would be held in escrow until either settlement and transfer of ownership or in the event that sale did not occur then 100% of deposits would be returned by Law firm handling the settlement. Law Firm would be paid contingent on settlement, since I am an ex Rodanthe boy, I would do it just to say I did it and pay the $350 like the rest of the shareholders (I am in commercial real estate finance and have all the necessary background knowledge and skill sets to make the deal happen)

Any entity that is wanting to purchase the pier with traditional financing would be required to put up Recourse and likely 50% down at a minimum, it is a very problematic piece of real estate, it is a distressed deal and would not be able to be highly leveraged. So an offer accompanied by an escrow account statement evidencing funds necessary to close would be attractive to the Bank who will have little incentive to operate a pier

I would grandfather in a few of the Rodanthe fellas/and babes and they could fish for free........no braid of course out on the Tee, but other than that I am just another Drum Fisherman..


----------



## NC KingFisher

Not even if its used for backing or on a plugging rod Garbo? PLEEEEEEEEEEASEEEE?


----------



## Samblam

Wellll I dnot have $350 i can just cough up at the moment but i would have in intrest if this is completely legit.


----------



## Garboman

Escrow Account would be operated under the Statutes of the Fine State of North Carolina by the NC Law firm handling the settlement so it would be legit unless you do not trust Lawyers in general or the State of NC Judiciary system as a whole

Signage posted on the last Tee stated "No Braid" so you can take that for what it is worth

At one time I emptied the Trashcans every morning on Rodanthe Pier so I have experience in running a Pier


----------



## don brinson

I got in on a deal that sounds like this back in 1978 on a pier that is been gone since 1984 on Topsail Island.At that time it was 250.00 buy in for 1 share of stock that would give life time fishing rights but no money value.It could not be sold.About 50 or so got in then The owner sold to some one else and we never got our money back.Long legal fight and never saw a penny.That being said I would be interested to hear more on this deal.I havn't fished Rodanthe since 86 or so.Be a very good reason to go visit my brother in salvo.


----------



## Garboman

Proposed deal structure would have the stock shareholders as the owners of the Pier, there is no other owner to sell it off to unless a majority of shareholders voted to sell and what ever compensation received would be proportional to number of shares. It would be a cooperative form of ownership. 

At the moment this deal structure exists only in Garbo's mind and Garbo being an ex Rodanthe boy was offering up an alternative for just letting Rodanthe Pier fall into the ocean, like Frisco which is what the NPS has been after for three decades. 

Three responses so far on this thread (after I high jacked it)

One asking for Braid (This is Rodanthe not Barnegat Inlet, are you kidding?)

One wondering if legit (It is only legit if it moves forward, otherwise we do not want any deposits)

One relaying a past misadventure with "Fishing Shares" and a long legal fight (You should go see your Brother in Salvo, he is probably lonely and cold after a tough year)

I will probably rethink my offer to set up a deal to save Rodanthe for no compensation and just work my day job and plan for a 50 foot Buddy Davis docked at Pirates Cove and cruise up and down the OBX with the Hooters gals sipping Captain Morgan...


----------



## don brinson

thats to bad.I would have invested the 350 to keep the pier.Have always wanted to own a pier even if it was a 3000th of a piece of pier.Season passes cost almost that amount.If you change your mine and decide to try it, I'm in.And I will visit my brother regardless ,free fishing on the pier would be a bonus.


----------



## Garboman

"thats to bad.I would have invested the 350 to keep the pier.Have always wanted to own a pier even if it was a 3000th of a piece of pier.Season passes cost almost that amount.If you change your mine and decide to try it, I'm in.And I will visit my brother regardless ,free fishing on the pier would be a bonus. "

It all most seems like it is hard enough to get three fishermen to agree to anything much less three thousand

I lived in Rodanthe for seven years back in my youth and while it blew and knocked the pier down a few times while I was there I think the last 12 months have been the most difficult for the Tri Village area. I hope your Brother's home was up Pilings, all my friends who lived in the older lower homes got pretty much devastated. One Man was so broken by the experience after Irene he took his own life.

I spent several thousand days out on the end of Rodanthe and I would like to see it put back and in that regard if there was three thousand folks clicking in and pledging a sincere interest, the deal could be done fairly quickly.

Rodanthe Pier had a guaranteed customer base before the little beach cottages and hotel were torn down by the Marshall Family in their quest of Carribean McMansions and the cash flow will not be anywhere near a Nags Head area pier because there is just not a large tourist footprint, so likely any offer on the table will likely be requiring a take back loan from the current Bank owner as few Banks would have any interest in a risky non stabilized commercial enterprise. Since a cooperative would not necessarily be a true income producing commercial enterprise and only designed to maintain the pier, it could survive a continued downturn for the Island.

Since the Bank wants to get shed of the bad non performing debt any deal non contingent on financing will have strong appeal.

If 2500 fellas from Jersey say they want on board I guess we would have to allow braid come October.....During a full on Drum bite one year the Red Headed Fella made a guy go back to the Pier house and get his spinner re spooled before he could cast out. We were catching Drum about one every five minutes so he went and respooled....


----------



## don brinson

yea ,My brother came out ok,not great but ok.He went to work at the rodanthe pier back in 1980 and worked there off and on for several years.At least thru the late 80's.He's been there on the island ever since.Me , I was working building boats at davis boat works in 1980, met a lady from michigan and have been here since.Go back several time a year.Bought a place last year on topsail island.Hope you can find a few more, I'm in if you can.


----------



## Byron/pa

Fished off a pier once in my life, twenty years ago somewhere near avon? Got a ton of pics, a whole bunch of sheepshead, blues, trout and two albies that made my day. And there were the plank rats to go along with a great day of fishing........Never had any desire to fish from a pier since then..................

But if this ever gets rolling, you let me know and I'll gladly throw in my $350.00. I'm getting older by the moment and some day I will have to become one of those plank rats...............


----------



## sunburntspike

Garboman said:


> "this for real?? "
> 
> It is not sarcasm, if 3000 people step up and wish to become a shareholder
> in the IPO I will tender a contract to the Bank for 900K and a reserve for pier repairs. We may have to agree to additional costs from the foreclosing bank to make their account whole, but I would rather try and rebuild a Tee and see about negotiating the Bank down in price.
> 
> 
> The cost of a lifetime fishing pass is not much more than two years fishing passes
> 
> The non shareholders (general public) would pay for the property taxes and sale of fishing related items/snacks/beer would cover the costs of management. I would need to get quotes on hazard and replacement cost coverage. This pier has been knocked down many times due to its location.
> 
> I know about thirty people who have an interest, it is the other 2970 shareholders who are not yet identified and the funds would be held in escrow until either settlement and transfer of ownership or in the event that sale did not occur then 100% of deposits would be returned by Law firm handling the settlement. Law Firm would be paid contingent on settlement, since I am an ex Rodanthe boy, I would do it just to say I did it and pay the $350 like the rest of the shareholders (I am in commercial real estate finance and have all the necessary background knowledge and skill sets to make the deal happen)
> 
> Any entity that is wanting to purchase the pier with traditional financing would be required to put up Recourse and likely 50% down at a minimum, it is a very problematic piece of real estate, it is a distressed deal and would not be able to be highly leveraged. So an offer accompanied by an escrow account statement evidencing funds necessary to close would be attractive to the Bank who will have little incentive to operate a pier
> 
> I would grandfather in a few of the Rodanthe fellas/and babes and they could fish for free........no braid of course out on the Tee, but other than that I am just another Drum Fisherman..


sorry garbo,wasn't trying to say you weren't fer true,but i still think the shark comment was sarcastic


----------



## Rockfish1

it was on the Rodanthe pier several years back, prolly 10 or so I saw my first night time Spanish bite... poppin silversides like trout on a fly hatch... I'd be interested in some of that action if ya'll wanna put the plan in motion... it's a long ride from down here but being an owner, I could sleep in the parking lot...


----------



## Garboman

"it was on the Rodanthe pier several years back, prolly 10 or so I saw my first night time Spanish bite... poppin silversides like trout on a fly hatch... I'd be interested in some of that action if ya'll wanna put the plan in motion... it's a long ride from down here but being an owner, I could sleep in the parking lot... "

Sleeping in a vehicle is against the law in Dare County

Since you would be an owner you could sleep in the pier house

Basking Shark was for real, other Shark comment could be construed to be sarcastic this is my sarcastic button


----------



## dialout

Im in...i have a stake in a few co-op type places here...one for hunting, and one for fishing...albeit on a much smaller scale...there is 10 of us on the hunting property...but they work


----------



## Drumdum

don brinson said:


> yea ,My brother came out ok,not great but ok.He went to work at the rodanthe pier back in 1980 and worked there off and on for several years.At least thru the late 80's.He's been there on the island ever since.Me , I was working building boats at davis boat works in 1980, met a lady from michigan and have been here since.Go back several time a year.Bought a place last year on topsail island.Hope you can find a few more, I'm in if you can.


 Garbo,his brother is "the redheaded guy".... 

Far as the pier,I'd be in,BUT it would be hard to organize and actually get everyone together on it,because as you said it is hard to get fishermen to work together at anything.. One thing Rodnathe has not got is a parking lot,wwwaaaayyy too small.. If we intend to keep it open and in the black we'd have to buy some area to make into a parking lot.. We'd also have to build an end,which you have mentioned already knowing it could be kocked into the water during any storm,and would have to recontribute to build again.. ON THE PLUS SIDE: It IS NOT CONTROLLED BY NPS!!!


----------



## EABiker

Just hope all the shareholders don't all show up on the same day to fish!


----------



## don brinson

then it could be a tax write off, share holders meeting


----------



## Garboman

"Garbo,his brother is "the redheaded guy"....

Now this is getting real real interesting as the Red Headed guy taught Garbo most of what he knows about fishing anyway and this also means "No Braid"

Far as the pier,I'd be in,BUT it would be hard to organize and actually get everyone together on it,because as you said it is hard to get fishermen to work together at anything.. One thing Rodnathe has not got is a parking lot,wwwaaaayyy too small.. If we intend to keep it open and in the black we'd have to buy some area to make into a parking lot.. We'd also have to build an end,which you have mentioned already knowing it could be kocked into the water during any storm,and would have to recontribute to build again

Insurance would cover a rebuild, although it may be difficult to get a replacement cost coverage, Dickie all ways had Insurance covering the rebuild but premiums could be cost prohibitive these day. It also may have been paid in part out of general resort funds. I would have to take a look at what Marshall Group did for subdivision when they started cutting lots out for the Single Family residences. NPS would come every March and inspect the pier for safety reasons prior to opening so they have some jurisdiction in some manner, as yet unclear, cause until the NPS signed off on it Pier could not open. I think it had to do with the part of the Pier over the public beach.



"Far as the pier,I'd be in,BUT it would be hard to organize"

That's why we would trick the "General" into getting on board he needs something productive to do with his Fishing Militia Website pay him a management fee that is deducted from shareholder pledges. When the General gets 3000+ emailed statements of commitment we move forward with a Letter of Intent to the Bank. A portion of the collected funds would go to pay for his administrative overhead.


----------



## chris storrs

hell id be in for a share or two...been too long since ive put anything on the deck of rodanthe


----------



## Drumdum

> NPS would come every March and inspect the pier for safety reasons prior to opening so they have some jurisdiction in some manner, as yet unclear, cause until the NPS signed off on it Pier could not open.


 Not anymore,nps property has erroded away... Therefore,a "semi free hand" in rebuild.......


----------



## don brinson

Well Garbo,if you learned everything from " the redhaired guy "about fishing your fishing instruction has been very lacking. you can tell my brother I said that to 
Gald you know him.He is my stepbrother.Has been since 1964.He is 16 days older than me.A great person to grow up with.
Hope the pier thing can work out.Big dream ,but they got to start some where.


----------



## Garboman

"Well Garbo,if you learned everything from " the redhaired guy "about fishing your fishing instruction has been very lacking. you can tell my brother I said that to Gald you know him.He is my stepbrother.Has been since 1964.He is 16 days older than me.A great person to grow up with.
Hope the pier thing can work out.Big dream ,but they got to start some where. "

First time I showed up at Rodanthe Pier in October 1986 with my heaver over my shoulder the Red Headed Guy was going ballistic over my "Nags Head" techniques and that I needed to get "dealt" with and perhaps the "Rodanthe Crew" needed to throw my a...s overboard....

I kept showing up with my heavers cause Rodanthe was the best place for Kings/Drum/Cobes. Red Head was pretty "excitable in those days", but we had a mutual friend and slowly I integrated myself into Rodanthe and decided to stay for a while.

I worked with the Red Headed guy for a Time at Rodanthe Resort (He was my Boss) During King season we would be up before dawn and King fish until 8:30 AM and then go to work. One morning I was a little late getting out to the tee (likely drinking related) and when I got out the Red Head told me two fellas had been out there earlier looking for me................I was puzzled, I was only about twenty minutes late and who could be looking for me at that time in the morning? .............Then with a wink...... Red Head said the fellas looking for Grizzwold are laying right there under the bench...............and underneath in the shade on the wet planks......... lay two glistening 25 pound King Mackerel one.......... of them still quivering a bit.......

Grizzwold


----------



## chris storrs

don brinson said:


> Well Garbo,if you learned everything from " the redhaired guy "about fishing your fishing instruction has been very lacking. you can tell my brother I said that to
> Gald you know him.He is my stepbrother.Has been since 1964.He is 16 days older than me.A great person to grow up with.
> Hope the pier thing can work out.Big dream ,but they got to start some where.


been fishin with/around him since i can remember...taught me a helluva lot as well...he was there the day i caught my very first king on rodanthe back when i was around 12 or 13...stepdad had gotten sick and i had to walk to the pier from the KOA campground with my gear..we waited out a storm in the pierhouse for an hour or so before they let us back out....CE stuck the fish with the gaff, and after i dragged it down to the walk in freezer they both got on my case for not having slid out another bait yet...i was still shaken by the excitement of the first, heck the sheepshead i caught in the morning was pretty exciting for me...still have the newspaper article with my name spelled wrong on it on my wall from that day haha...

the bucktail over the side with the clicker on trick still gets me atleast a few times every summer livebaiting


----------



## Samblam

f#*k it... I aint got the cash to spare but if this comes together im in.


----------



## AbuMike

Already told you somewhere else I was in. No braid required...


----------



## don brinson

nice to hear the stories about him, thanks.it means alot.I have lot them to, most can't be told on here.


----------



## catsfan9

Sign me up . It'll be worth it .


----------



## NC KingFisher

when every body says no braid do they mean no braid at all or can there be braid under a mono top shot because braid backing can come in useful when king or guppy fishing


----------



## Garboman

What is Guppy Fishing?


----------



## ncsharkman

Garboman said:


> What is Guppy Fishing?


 Contact "Spike"! He is the President of the P.G.F.A. of which I am a lifetime member and "plank" owner. I am sworn to secrecy and if i told you i would be Killed!


----------



## Garboman

Guppy Fishing sounds illegal

No Guppy fishing either


----------



## sunburntspike

Garboman said:


> Guppy Fishing sounds illegal
> 
> No Guppy fishing either


sorry garbo ..no guppy will be killed but plenty gonna be caught......updates soon.


----------



## NC KingFisher

sunburntspike said:


> sorry garbo ..no guppy will be killed but plenty gonna be caught......updates soon.


Well some species of shark are delicious. But i will abide by a no kill rule. And speakin of a night time spanish bite i had an awesome dream that one was happening, i ran a spanish out and caught a mostrous GUPPY with some stripes


----------



## ncsharkman

I'm gonna catch & fillette one this year so Mary can have "GUPPIE" burgers for sale! I won't kill it if it can still live after I cut off the side meat and pull out the jaws!
Sharkman


----------



## Garboman

So Guppie fishing is actually Sharkin

I thought it was Sea Mullet Fishing or Puppy Drum or likely a Sand Perch fishery

There are some bad ass Sharks in the Rodanthe area especially in October

Are you sure that you Nags Head fellas are geared up for them?opcorn:


----------



## sunburntspike

garbo ,ol'ncsharkman is the real deal,i'll let him tell you who he really is 'cause i know he's real shy,as for geared up,lets say we've got it down to a psuedo-science.


----------



## NC KingFisher

Barbo there is a fine line between a shark and a guppy. Sharks are caught in the day time by frustrated bad tempered king fishermen who will kill for a 2 pound bluefish Guppies are generally caught at night by people who use the same 2 pound blues fopr bait to catch a guppy bait


----------



## mahimarauder

Ha, are the Nags Head fellas ready.....thats like askin does a bear sh*t in the woods! I've seen pictures of ncsharkman with fish people only dream about. Not to mention the ones his better half brings in!


----------



## Garboman

"Not to mention the ones his better half brings in! "

Sharkman seems to be a nice fella who knows his game, so I will forgive him if his spouse out fishes him

True Story:

My Brother in law was on a boat 20 miles off of Tampa whilst in a Shark Tournament back in the 1970's

He had taken a 14 foot Tiger Shark and they were towing the Tiger back to the dock behind their 25 foot CC, my Brother in Law and the rest of the crew were drinking beer and and laughing in anticipation of hoisting the Tournament $$$ winning fish onto the dock. They used large 60-100 pound Stingrays for bait and fished with 14/0 Penn Senators.

Halfway back to the dock an estimated 18-20 foot Tiger Shark got on their fish and in a furious explosion of white water bit their tournament 14 foot Tiger in half, rendering it to only a memory......and zero $$$$

My Mother's family is from Hawaii and a few of my Cousins are long range Tuna fishermen. They have hooked some monster Tigers off of Hawaii pushing 24 feet in length. It is against Hawaiian culture to kill Sharks so I release them all and leave them alone if I can. If I am standing in waist deep water off the Point in the middle of the night.........The shark will leave me alone cause I am protected...................

I remember when only Avon Pier and Jennettes Pier allowed Sharking, all other Piers were off limits by the mid 1980's, State Record Dusky was taken off of Nags Head Pier in the 1960's. When I was young there were monster sharks around the OBX, they have been long lined out pretty much for the super large size in my opinion. In the 1980's ten-twelve feet Hammerheads were all ways in the King baits in July off of Nags Head. 

Rodanthe was all ways off limits for bagging out baits unless you happened to be one of the local fellas, if a tourist or out of village Sharker set up, he was told to reel up and fish for something else....


----------



## NC KingFisher

Hey garbo i can get some chum and we will tie it to u standing in neck deep water to test your theory


----------



## Garboman

"Hey garbo i can get some chum and we will tie it to u standing in neck deep water to test your theory"


That isn't very nice, perhaps you should stay away from Rodanthe and keep fishing at your regular set of planks


----------



## Shooter

NC Kingfisher,,,,, I don't know if you know who that tigers tail your pullen on is but maybe one day when you get a little peach fuz and get around a little more you will find out Garbo has been there and done all that. All you can do is hope and pray you become half the fisherman he has been for years.


----------



## ncsharkman

Garboman said:


> "Not to mention the ones his better half brings in! "
> 
> Sharkman seems to be a nice fella who knows his game, so I will forgive him if his spouse out fishes him
> Your right about My wife Charlette out fishing me Garboman, she out fishes a lot of people LOL! Hey man , Did You and I ever Shark together? I fished a lot from the point at Buxton back in the day [30+ years ago] and Jennettes in the 80s with Rick Ayers, Walter Maxwell, Larry Long etc.. through the time she went down. Also ramp 34 was a good place for "big" hammers" back in the good old "when it was still a free country" days! People would not believe the size sharks we caught at the point back then. You knew it was a good one when he "smoked" a 16/0 penn! or you couldn't get him weighed because the scales were only good for 600 pounds. Enough of these stories, people don't believe them anyways now days.
> I'm 65 years old now so My sharking days are about over I guess! Oh, maybe one more though before i quit. Dave


----------



## Garboman

"I'm 65 years old now so My sharking days are about over I guess! Oh, maybe one more though before i quit. Dave "

You have at least ten more years of Sharkin in you, I am getting up there myself but fishing keeps not only the mind but the spirit
young.

In the heyday I was a King fisherman and Sharks were a by catch that I would try and avoid. I fished mostly at Nags Head Pier, Kitty Hawk and when I felt like a confrontation I would go to Romeo's Pier. I run into the Sharks a lot Drum Fishing, by mistake, but as stated earlier the small part of me that is Hawaiian decided to leave "Luther" alone way back when. 

At Nags Head Crazy Ed a 1%er Biker from Hampton was one of the Shark fellas that would sneak his 16/0 wrapped up in a sleeping bag past the front desk. Ed fished Buxton a bit, Ed had a Zodiac for running baits out, some creep stole his Zodiac, his 16/0 and a 12/0 with Fenwick rods from in front of his house in Kill Devil Hills, the thieves hooked up to the trailer the boat was on and rode off, that was probably in the 1990's cause I was living in Rodanthe at that time. That was the last time I saw Ed.

Ed was 5'6" ruddy red bearded long grey hair, and even on the hottest July day would all ways be wearing engineer boots, heavy black shirt and blue jeans, with his wallet tied to a chain, clinking at his waist. Ed was a good man, Biker lifestyle is tough, I hope he fared well.

I do remember watching ten-twelve Shark rigs out on the end of Jennettes in the mid 1980's and I know you guys put some slammers on the beach....


----------



## NC KingFisher

Garbo i should not have said that and i apoligize. I was trying to make a joke and it turned out wrong. Once again i apoligize and i did not mean to offend you


----------



## sunburntspike

just talked to my little birdie,it's on!!probably gonna open mid-may.now y'all treat my nags head/manteo buddy right ya hear,he's another old guppy hunter and aint against putting his foot up some ones arse if needed.as for the tip ,it sounds as if we'll hafta wait a season for a new king fishing porch


----------



## Garboman

It is fine NC Kingfisher


----------



## joemullet

tell nckingfisher its ok mike, can i use you for CHUM. hahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## ncsharkman

[At Nags Head Crazy Ed a 1%er Biker from Hampton was one of the Shark fellas that would sneak his 16/0 wrapped up in a sleeping bag past the front desk. Ed fished Buxton a bit, Ed had a Zodiac for running baits out, some creep stole his Zodiac, his 16/0 and a 12/0 with Fenwick rods from in front of his house in Kill Devil Hills, the thieves hooked up to the trailer the boat was on and rode off, that was probably in the 1990's cause I was living in Rodanthe at that time. That was the last time I saw Ed.

Ed was 5'6" ruddy red bearded long grey hair, and even on the hottest July day would all ways be wearing engineer boots, heavy black shirt and blue jeans, with his wallet tied to a chain, clinking at his waist. Ed was a good man, Biker lifestyle is tough, I hope he fared well.

I do remember watching ten-twelve Shark rigs out on the end of Jennettes in the mid 1980's and I know you guys put some slammers on the beach....[/QUOTE]
Crazy Ed Gunnel was my sharkin buddy! We sharked the point and the ramp 34 area as well as some piers! I seen ole Ed hook a big tiger one day at the point and it "spooled" his 16/0! He, like me, had a fighting chair in the back of his truck! believe me, we caught some "MONSTERS" together back in the day. He was a good guy and tough as nails, fellow Nam vet too! He was one "Hell" of a sharker! the real deal.................


----------



## chris storrs

sunburntspike said:


> just talked to my little birdie,it's on!!probably gonna open mid-may.now y'all treat my nags head/manteo buddy right ya hear,he's another old guppy hunter and aint against putting his foot up some ones arse if needed.as for the tip ,it sounds as if we'll hafta wait a season for a new king fishing porch


you talkin rodanthe...???

they aint been much friendly on serious sharkin since i can remember, which isnt that long, aint been livebaiting but maybe 8 or 9 or so years....throw bottombaits all ya want after sunset but no yakkin or baggin big baits unless the proper channels have been gone through...new management who knows tho...in the end the final word will come from the boys on the end...which im not so sure who is even fishing her anymore, clyde i imagine, russels been fishing avon in the summer mostly..

a new end would be awesome, been to long since ive slid out a bluefish out there


----------



## don brinson

what ,someone said the red headed fella's first name.


----------



## Garboman

"Crazy Ed Gunnel was my sharkin buddy! We sharked the point and the ramp 34 area as well as some piers! I seen ole Ed hook a big tiger one day at the point and it "spooled" his 16/0! He, like me, had a fighting chair in the back of his truck! believe me, we caught some "MONSTERS" together back in the day. He was a good guy and tough as nails, fellow Nam vet too! He was one "Hell" of a sharker! the real deal................. "

Ed was bad ass

Did Ed make out okay? I have not run across him on the OBX in twenty years





No Joe.......... I do not want to be eaten by Sharks, I will put some positive mental Hawaiian thoughts into making sure some really big big ones eat your Drum baits though


----------



## GoWolfpack

http://www.rodanthepierllc.com/#!

I think I might know some of the same birdies *sunburntspike* knows.


----------



## GoWolfpack

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?93690-Rodanthe-Pier-To-Reopen-In-May


There's always somebody faster...


----------



## jakuka

I love reading threads like this. I've had some success with my time on the beach but as a young buck it's nothing like the hearing stories from way back. The more I hear the more I realize I missed out on the good ole days. Truely big fish...in greater numbers...not to mention none of the crazy regulations and fees of today.  Must have been nice...


----------



## don brinson

I'd still like to own a piece of it,even if its just one plank.I havn't caught a drum off it since 1986 but it has lots of famliy history and some great fishing times with my step brother and step sister on it.Hope stays open and fishable for many years to come.


----------



## Fishin Bubba

The people that are buying the pier are mostly fishermen and have all intentions to rebuild the pier given the time and money. They will put all profits back into the pier until it is back to the way it was. It will be under new management as well by someone with experience running a fishing pier. If they make enough this year they will put an end on the pier this fall.


----------



## Drumdum

Fishin Bubba said:


> The people that are buying the pier are mostly fishermen and have all intentions to rebuild the pier given the time and money. They will put all profits back into the pier until it is back to the way it was. It will be under new management as well by someone with experience running a fishing pier. If they make enough this year they will put an end on the pier this fall.


 Good news.. They should have a few more this year for obvious reasons,but they need to at least "clear the end" from the guantlet of pilings,and somehow obtain a bigger parking area..... Gonna be kinda tough for them,and wishing them all the best...


----------



## Oyster

ncsharkman said:


> He, like me, had a fighting chair in the back of his truck!


I remember seeing you guys on the beaches several times back in the late 70s to early 80s. Your rigs were impressive and indicated a high level of seriousness for sure. I know you remember the “The Virginia Beach Sharkers” club. By chance were you or your buddies around when, during one of their tournaments, one of the club members caught that 1,098 lb. tiger out of Rudee. That was about 30 yrs. ago. I was offshore chasing bills that day, and as we came in, I saw the boys at the VB Fishing Center trying the get the monster up on the scales. The fish was longer than the scales headroom and required some fancy rigging to get it off the ground. That shark beat out Mike Romeo’s 1,092 lb. blue marlin for the title of “the largest fish ever caught in VA”, which still stands today.


----------



## gshivar

ncsharkman. Was reading thread today and you mentioned Walter Maxwell. I met him at the Yaupon pier in the mid 60's. He and "MC" ( I think) fished there a couple years at Yaupon after they shut down sharking at Cherry Grove. After he caught the world record tiger. Just think a ~1780 lb fish chaught from a pier!! Not long after he caught the NC record tiger they shut down shark fishing at Yaupon. Saw either Walter or MC with a huge tiger that they thought might beat Walter's NC record,; but, they did not have their trailer to transport it and cut it off at pier. That was the last timt I saw them. Thank you for the memories. Best - glenn


----------



## ncsharkman

I learned a lot from guys like Walt Maxwell and Rick Ayers! I was a member of the Va. beach Sharkers back in the day. The guy that caught the 1098 tiger was Big John Thurston, A hell of a nice guy and sharking exspert. Also, My buddy "Elvis" Deuche and "Young Greg" Miller caught a 978 tiger and R.V. Wiseman [R.I.P.] caught an 800 tiger on a 6/0 Penn! Those were truly great days to be alive and fishing for the big sharks. Many of the guys today donot really believe the stories about those days but luckily My wife was smart enough to take pictures and videos for us. I was allways a beach or pier sharker myself and have been very lucky at times to catch some good fish. I never caught a 1000 pounder but who knows, Maybe someday L.O.L.!


----------



## Drumdum

ncsharkman said:


> I learned a lot from guys like Walt Maxwell and Rick Ayers! I was a member of the Va. beach Sharkers back in the day. The guy that caught the 1098 tiger was Big John Thurston, A hell of a nice guy and sharking exspert. Also, My buddy "Elvis" Deuche and "Young Greg" Miller caught a 978 tiger and R.V. Wiseman [R.I.P.] caught an 800 tiger on a 6/0 Penn! Those were truly great days to be alive and fishing for the big sharks. Many of the guys today donot really believe the stories about those days but luckily My wife was smart enough to take pictures and videos for us. I was allways a beach or pier sharker myself and have been very lucky at times to catch some good fish. I never caught a 1000 pounder but who knows, Maybe someday L.O.L.!


 Many of your freinds are mine as well..


----------



## sunburntspike

UPDATE:talked to charlie this morning and he is hopeful of opening this coming weekend


----------



## speckhunter80

Heard it is reopening on May 5th


----------



## Alexy

Can't think of a better place to celebrate Cinco de Mayo


----------

